# what could have done this



## justinr (Apr 24, 2010)

while fishing on stillwater i found this carp still alive so i assume it was a fresh kill i estimate it to be around 4lbs (whole) and would have been over 12in. long. I dont know of any native species that could have caused this. Silly as it may sound a gator is not out of the question as i have personally seen a 6 footer outside my work while odnr. was catching him ,but im not saying this is the culprit,anyones input would be great. I think i will send pics to odnr.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Probably Racoons


----------



## justinr (Apr 24, 2010)

i was fishing on the stillwater when i found this carp,it appears as though it was bitten in half and im not sure what might have done this. I estimate the carp was about 4lbs and well over 12inches. Does anyone know what could have done this? I am trying to contact odnr to get their opinions or concerns.


----------



## Hawksrule (Sep 23, 2009)

Racoon?

maybe


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Prop ....maybe


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

justinr said:


> I am trying to contact odnr to get their opinions or concerns.


They've seen it before. It's called the circle of life, or something like that.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Another fisherman doing population control.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

that looks like a jabawok that did that


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Racoon.....Snapping Turtle...Yote....


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't know but I'm making a mental note to see if they sell Cevlar waders the next time I need to buy them!


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Man, yer all crazy, that is obviously the work of a Sasquatch...


----------



## pat8228 (Feb 11, 2007)

Aliens!!!!


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Any otters around there?


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Tutles feed on em after they die all the time, as do mink ***** etc.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Some of the biggest northerns I have ever seen where in still water. An yes there are otters an big snapers som an of these couls have done this.


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

I've seen Gar do that on the GMR


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

i thought i saw a gator in big darby once


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

great white


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Baracudda.


----------



## justinr (Apr 24, 2010)

this fish was still alive and that part of the river is to shallow for a motor boat not to mention i would have seen or heard a boat


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Shmeegle from "Lord of the Rings", he loves eating fish like that!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

a gator that used to live in the sewers & escaped finally


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

most likely otters
but it looks like they had help from manbearpig


----------



## LMRposeidon (May 8, 2007)

lawnmower? no but really I'd guess otters or a massive snapper


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

Its bushes fault!1!!!!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

CWG said:


> Its bushes fault!1!!!!!


Carp Queida terrorism!


----------



## fish2much (May 25, 2010)

mhumpjr said:


> I've seen Gar do that on the GMR


he said it was a four pound carp, I think the guy that said sasquatch is more believeable. The state record gar is only like 25 pounds.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

boat prop is probably the most realistic, or a 40 pound muskie


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

fish2much said:


> he said it was a four pound carp, I think the guy that said sasquatch is more believeable. The state record gar is only like 25 pounds.


so that does not mean a thing you dont think theres are bigger ones


----------



## Bastich (Jun 2, 2010)

It's also my bet: racoons


----------



## Judster (May 30, 2006)

The only thing that could cut a fish in half so fast it still thinks it's alive is a roundhouse kick from Chuck Norris. I do have a tough time believing that a racoon or an otter for that matter would be able to eat 1/2 that fish so quickly that it would still be alive plus you didn't see anything eating it when you found it. How long can 1/2 a carp live?


----------



## justinr (Apr 24, 2010)

i sent odnr a message and they suggest maybe a snapper but im not sure


----------



## BigRed (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like a single pass = big bite to me. Something took half that carp without stopping to ask permission.


----------



## fish2much (May 25, 2010)

firstflight111 said:


> so that does not mean a thing you dont think theres are bigger ones


At the back end of that bill that they use to catch small fish gar actually have a small mouth. Even a fish twice as big as the state record would have a mouth smaller than a four pound bass and couldn't swallow half a carp. Much more likely a snapping turtle or an otter or most likely a prop.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Judster said:


> The only thing that could cut a fish in half so fast it still thinks it's alive is a roundhouse kick from Chuck Norris. I do have a tough time believing that a racoon or an otter for that matter would be able to eat 1/2 that fish so quickly that it would still be alive plus you didn't see anything eating it when you found it. How long can 1/2 a carp live?


Chuck Norris, Manbearbig, Sasquatch, Aliens.... freakin hilarious what about The Loveland Frog Man?


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

to much consumed too fast for otter, mink, or racoon, or the like, my best guess is a Bobcat, or a feral dog. Seeing that you were on the seen at the time this took place (and taking you at your word....that you did not do this and are putting us all on).....I'd say it's a larger carnivour, again....Bobcat.... that slipped away quietly as you approached. A feral dog would be a bit noisy and you probably would have heard it or it would have defended its kill. No boats or props at that location. A snapper east sloooooow, and the fish would have been dead.....Bobcat!!!


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

guppygill said:


> Shmeegle from "Lord of the Rings", he loves eating fish like that!!!!


"My pretty"


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Hmmmm ! could it be satan?  How about a Bullshark? Who knows what kind of exotic thing someone may have let loose. I think the best answer is Muskie or perhaps a pike.... I know, get some carp for bait and see if you can catch it. :Banane29:


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Bear Grylls!!!! he ate Chuck Norris too!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

It's probably one of those Big Foots or maybe a Wild Hog.They say they are around.Need some hounds to find [email protected]


Roscoe


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I got hungry while I was wading, what's the big deal. I try to limit my carp consumption to 2 pounds, so I don't get sick. Unfortunately I ended up getting a bigger one than I could handle


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

don't be....

messin with sasquatch!!!

you've seen what happens...


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

So we can make racist posts but we can't call people out for it, huh?


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

homebrew said:


> So we can make racist posts but we can't call people out for it, huh?


Actually, you can't. As it was explained to me, he didn't ask for your condemnation. It's perfectly legal.

The thread starters recanting of the carp still flexing it's gills leads me to believe that a few otters may have been introduced to the Stillwater watershed. 

I have no doubt that the ODW would want to keep this on the down low.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

homebrew said:


> So we can make racist posts but we can't call people out for it, huh?


Your comment may have been interpreted differently than intended.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow. You're a better one than me. If I saw a carp that big bitten in two, I would have ghosted that place, and left whatever I came with behind. Something big and hungry, no doubt. I was thinking a bird of prey, like an osprey, but wouldn't an osprey have carried the whole fish away? Carp are spooky fish. It was something stealthy and quick as lightning. I mean really, what hunts 4 pound carp in the wild?


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

OK guys. Thread closed.


----------

